# Billings,Montana



## Filth (Aug 4, 2010)

anyone else have a ridiculous hard time getttin the fuck outta that place?

i spent no joke a week there, and all the tags under the bridge said GOOD LUCK GETTIN OUT.
i had to walk the 40 miles to the next town, luckily friends got picked up hitchin and they got me about 10 miles away.

guess someone else walked it as the highway safety rail thing is tagged by another guy, "who walked this bitch!" cant remember date.


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 4, 2010)

depends which way your going. I never had a problem any way, I was told not to get caught in the Crow reservation at night but I did but they treated me better then the white people did. gave us money and bought us KFC. the easy part of hitching Montana is its legal to walk the interstate so just walk the shoulder with your thumb out and you will get a ride.


----------



## Filth (Aug 6, 2010)

ya the crow people were soo much friendlier, they also thought i was crow ;]. ya thats what i did i walked my ass out.


----------



## bozotrev (Aug 26, 2010)

What was the next town you walked too? Was it Laurael?


----------

